# 32 Lashed Praise and Board Shop rant



## Bactine (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've never posted before or if I have I cant remember. This has been a great forum for me to get so many different opinions, and there's so much great knowledge in here, I feel I never would've learned half the stuff I know now without browsing this site.

Moving on though, I've had a pair of Vans boots for about 4 seasons. They never broke in to the degree that I wanted. There was always pressure on my toes and it wasn't that great having a numb right foot halfway through the day. They were just such an expensive purchase (relative to my income as a college student) I needed to make them work. 

This season I finally decided it was time for new boots. So I started trying a few different brands on, Nike, DC, Burton and finally 32. I picked the lashed because it was wide enough for my big toes but I was able to keep the heel hold without the boot being too massive. I've been wearing them around the house to break them in a bit.

**Background story**

The shop nearby, the only one that actually stocked 32's only had an 11 and a 10. The 10 was impossibly small and the 11 was too big, my foot moved around everywhere. The guy working with me told me that the 11 was fine for me and that you wanted room to breathe.  I asked him how much the boot would pack out, considering the boot was already too big. He said it would fill in around my foot, maybe that's true but I didn't think so. I knew the 10.5 would be perfect. But they didn't have any and weren't about to order one, so much for supporting small business. 

So I went online and got a pair of Cyan 32 Lashed boots in a 10.5 They fit amazing I'm so stoked to get these on the hill. I've been wearing them all day, they are on as I type this lol. So I just called around to see who would be able to heat mold the boots. I figure it cant hurt right? I just got off the phone with a local shop that does it. But they want $50 for the service because of liabilities. Are you kidding me? Is this normal? I mean I know I didn't buy the boots from any shop so they have no obligation to help me out but do shops normally charge for heat molding?

So if you've made it this far my question is, is it worth trying to find a place that will heat mold for free or like 5$ lol? Maybe one of the local mountains? Or should I continue to wear the boots and just be happy with them? I've gotten the impression it's not the best idea to heat mold yourself, especially in my case where they already fit so well. Thanks guys sorry if this post seems redundant, I just couldn't believe the girl on the phone quoted me $50 for heat molding. A tune up there is $70 as well O_O this site has saved me lots of money in the long run with self tuning. /End rant


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Most shops like to pay rent, pay wages, pay for the heat moulding gear and then not take any money back in return. Its how they go to bed at night feeling all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

if it already fits perfectly, why bother heat molding? it will mold on its own after a while anyway. Im on at least day 15 on mine and they have molded well enough on their own around day 7-8.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't bother


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Bactine said:


> But they want $50 for the service because of liabilities. Are you kidding me? Is this normal? I mean I know I didn't buy the boots from any shop so they have no obligation to help me out but do shops normally charge for heat molding?
> 
> So if you've made it this far my question is, is it worth trying to find a place that will heat mold for free or like 5$ lol? Maybe one of the local mountains? Or should I continue to wear the boots and just be happy with them? I've gotten the impression it's not the best idea to heat mold yourself, especially in my case where they already fit so well. Thanks guys sorry if this post seems redundant, I just couldn't believe the girl on the phone quoted me $50 for heat molding. /End rant


Yes, I know the concept is foreign to you as a college student, but people provide services in return for money  

It is completely normal for shops to charge around $30-40 to heat mold boot that you didn't buy at the store (it has been this way for decades). It takes over a half hour and the attention of an employee... some places will do it for free if you buy them a pack of beer and come when the store is empty... but free or $5?!? that's less than what you would pay a shoe shiner.

Heat molding just speeds up the natural break-in process... if your boots feel good, don't bother. 
You can also do it yourself (there are a few how-tos on the internet) if you can read and follow directions consistently and carefully... then just tip yourself $5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bactine (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replys, I'm sorry I came off being ignorant towards shops and basic economics. I realize they need to make money and I felt bad enough having to order online instead of supporting a small local business. These boots are the only piece of equipment I've bought that wasn't through a local shop.

I think I got caught up in the fact that the employee was trying harder to make a sale than help me out with honest advice. And I didn't realized that the heat molding process was something more than a glorified boot dryer haha. That was the image in my head 

I'll just leave well enough alone and be happy with how they fit. I feel better knowing that heat molding is an actual service, I really thought they were trying to scam me when I was quoted the price of 50$, live and learn


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

lonerider said:


> Yes, I know the concept is foreign to you as a college student, but people provide services in return for money
> 
> It is completely normal for shops to charge around $30-40 to heat mold boot that you didn't buy at the store (it has been this way for decades). It takes over a half hour and the attention of an employee... some places will do it for free if you buy them a pack of beer and come when the store is empty... but free or $5?!? that's less than what you would pay a shoe shiner.
> 
> ...


I have never charged a person for molding a snowboard boot. You put it on a glorified hairdryer, wait, have them put it on and lace it up tight, make them walk around and LOOK AT ALL THE PRODUCT IN YOUR STORE, then done. Why charge for that, no "service" was actually given as I didn't actually do anything. More often then not they find something they want to buy too.

If you really can't find a shop anywhere that will do it for free and REALLY want to mold them, take the insoles out, blast them with a hairdryer for about 5 minutes on low or medium (not high), lace up and stand/walk for 15 minutes. Snowboard boots are a lot less finnicky than ski boots. Molding doesn't take any expertise as it does with ski boots.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Nivek said:


> I have never charged a person for molding a snowboard boot. You put it on a glorified hairdryer, wait, have them put it on and lace it up tight, make them walk around and LOOK AT ALL THE PRODUCT IN YOUR STORE, then done. Why charge for that, no "service" was actually given as I didn't actually do anything. More often then not they find something they want to buy too.
> 
> If you really can't find a shop anywhere that will do it for free and REALLY want to mold them, take the insoles out, blast them with a hairdryer for about 5 minutes on low or medium (not high), lace up and stand/walk for 15 minutes. Snowboard boots are a lot less finnicky than ski boots. Molding doesn't take any expertise as it does with ski boots.



Thanks for not charging people. Good boot fitters are hard to find.

I only disagree that for some people, they need more time and work on their boots. 

Also, walking around when liners are hot might not be the best thing IMO. I like to do mine with my ankles/knees flexed and try to stay still, or just flex. I got more than 45 days out of some salomon liners that were done this way.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Salomon liners are different. The whole linere isn't moldable. They use have to be heated moldable material in "key" areas. The liners in like K2, Ride, 32, and Burton are all single material liners and the heat molding for these really just breaks them in for day one. They actually don't conform to your foot as much as they would like you to think. It's really best if you are inbetween sizes. If you end up in the slightly bigger size I'll heat them and just make you sit with your feet up so the material expands around their foot. It also helps for heel hold to make the stand on something so there toes are elevated so the heel sinks back into the pocket. Also good if they're in between sizes and went with the smaller one. As I usually have to do.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I have never charged a person for molding a snowboard boot. You put it on a glorified hairdryer, wait, have them put it on and lace it up tight, *make them walk around and LOOK AT ALL THE PRODUCT IN YOUR STORE,* then done. Why charge for that, no "service" was actually given as I didn't actually do anything. *More often then not they find something they want to buy too.*


This; it is an excellent, brilliant way to do business. And very effective. :thumbsup:

As a business owner myself, I appreciate when I'm a customer and something of a professional courtesy is sent my way (I do the same in my business). As a customer, it definitely leaves a positive mark in my mind, and I will always return to that kind of business for future purchases. In a way, it establishes a sort of trust.

The kind who are "penny wise but pound foolish," in other words, the type that try to squeeze out any amount of money (pennies), sacrifice future purchases (pounds), and don't get my business. 

Nice, Nivek.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I wouldn't get them heat molded if they fit perfectly. I have the same pair and I never had them molded neither for a couple of reasons. First off, it was really late at night when I bought them and by the time I had anytime to get them heat molded I had already worn them for a few days. And secondly, they fit really well on my foot right out of the box and I didn't want to risk messing with it and end up with a less than perfect fit. Right now my Lasheds have about 75 days on them and they are the best fitting boot I have ever owned. Ultimately, I think that not getting my boots heat molded was the right decision for me.


----------



## Bactine (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys.

Nivek I appreciate your input, I wish more people shared your views. I know for a fact as a retail employee that courtesy service goes a long way and makes for a long term customer. You make me want to go to the local shops with boots in hand and see how they respond on the spot (being as I had no luck over the phone). 

Eatsleep, I know you are right, I've been in retail for about 6yrs now, currently working at Dick's Sporting Goods while I'm in school. With internet shopping only advancing, service is really the last saving grace of the brick and mortar store. 

I'm going to steal the gf's hairdryer and work on the heel hold like you said Nivek, that's the only issue with these boots. They are so comfy but I have wide feet and a narrow heel so its lifting a bit. Hopefully the heat molding fixes that. I'll report back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

for the heel hold trick we'd make them stand with their toes on our brannock. As you likely don't have one of those at home, a 2x4 is fine. Just under the balls of your feet for like 5 minutes then kinda mosey for like another 5.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe I'm wrong, and feel free to correct me if I am, but shouldn't a Dick's Sporting Goods be able to heat mold a boot liner? :dunno: I'm just saying, it seems odd that a large, chain store that is known for selling winter sports gear, doesn't have any way to heat mold a liner.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jan 17, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, and feel free to correct me if I am, but shouldn't a Dick's Sporting Goods be able to heat mold a boot liner? :dunno: I'm just saying, it seems odd that a large, chain store that is known for selling winter sports gear, doesn't have any way to heat mold a liner.


All the Dick's I've been too (I live in SC) don't even carry any snowboard or ski gear. The guys in the shoe department weren't really sure what snowboard boots were, much less have any knowledge of how to heat-mold them.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Cruiser, does SC even have a snowboard scene at all? I know a small part of NC does, but it seems like SC probably wouldn't. I would imagine that to be the reason that your local Dick's would have no snow gear. It's like trying to find boardshorts in WA. Unless it's summer specifically, they don't exsist. :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Throw your liners in the dryer on high heat for a little while. Once they are nice and toasty pull them out, put them in your boots and wear them.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

For years now I have been doing my lashed liners in the oven. Completely wrap them in tinfoil (liners only), temp at 300 for about 20 to 30 min., put them back in the boots, place a 2x4 under your toes (pack out the heel) and stand in one place for as long as you can (about an hour). Your feet will be quite warm, but I prefer this to having them done in a shop.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

604 said:


> For years now I have been doing my lashed liners in the oven. Completely wrap them in tinfoil (liners only), temp at 300 for about 20 to 30 min., put them back in the boots, place a 2x4 under your toes (pack out the heel) and stand in one place for as long as you can (about an hour). Your feet will be quite warm, but I prefer this to having them done in a shop.


I highly recommend the non experienced DON'T do this. Way to easy to fuck your brand new snow sneaks.

Snowboard boot liners don't need to be super duper personalized 80% of time. So for that average person a shop done molding is more than enough.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

It all depends on the situation,if you didn't buy your 32 boots from me because of a size issue. But you came back I would help free of charge it takes a good 20 mins or so for the heat molding.


----------

